# Smoked pork neck #Qview#



## savupoika (May 25, 2013)

Smoked 5lb pork neck for 7 hours at 200-230f and pulled around 190f, used applewood for the smoke. I was on a rental cabin so only gasgrill option!

I got some smoke and nice ring, but the taste of the smoke just isnt the same compared to my 22.5 kettle with briquettes and applewood.
Smoke is much more milder. I will post pictures tomorrow when i get back home.


----------



## bear55 (May 25, 2013)

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 25, 2013)

Hope Neck doesn't go up like the other good stuff...

Yeah, Q-view, I'm in


----------



## savupoika (May 26, 2013)

Here is the pictures i promised! Sorry for the low-quality i forgot my camera home so old Nokia was the only option this time.

So i took the neck out of the freezer day before the smoking. You can see that its allmost 3 months past the best-before date
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















pulled 001.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






Looks good to me!













pulled 002.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






Then i saw that some of you use Frenchs classis yellow mustard before dry rub so i wanted to try that.













pulled 005.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






After that added some diy Kansas city style rub!













pulled 007.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






Wrapped in foil for couple of hours.













pulled 016.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






Until it was time to smoke it! Bought some cheap termometer, but it seems to be working just fine.













pulled 019.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






I left the foil under the pork since the grill isnt mine and wasnt sure how much it would leak out. I only used the burner on the right side where you can see the apple chips which are also inside the foil.

Launched at 2pm.













pulled 020.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






After 3 hours of cooking the temp is allready at 66c/150f. Its starting to drip so i mopped few times every hour.













pulled 021.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






I rotated the neck few times every now and then. This pic was taken 6.40pm, allmost 5 hours gone.













pulled 030.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






8pm temperature is around 80c/176f.













pulled 031.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






And finally at 9pm i took it out at 88c/190f.













pulled 034.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






I foiled the meat and waited for around one hour before pulling it.













pulled 035.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






Here he is, beauty or beast not sure hoh hoh hoh hoooo.













pulled 040.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






It did pull fairly easy imo. There was nice little smoke ring, but could not taste lot of it.













pulled 042.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






Quality of these last pictures is pretty bad.













pulled 044.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






Plated with bun and coleslaw.













pulled 047.jpg



__ savupoika
__ May 26, 2013






This was my first time smoking with gas-grill, temp is very easy to keep steady, but i just couldnt get the same taste what im used to get with Weber kettle. Is part of the reason that the smoke didnt came from below the meat ? Applechips and pork were on the same level.

I would really like to know the reason for this since i just bought my first gas-grill and i will smoke with it for sure.

That was 7 hours well spend even the smokeflawor didnt live up to my expectations.


----------



## themule69 (May 26, 2013)

looks good.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## savupoika (May 26, 2013)

Thanks! Just had some tacos with pulled pork.


----------



## jp61 (May 27, 2013)

Holy sheep dip batman!!!







    That sandwich looks like a million bucks!!!


----------



## savupoika (May 27, 2013)

Thanks! This was my first smoke after christmas, but i will going to smoke lot more now on summer time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Im still wondering were did the smoke go, is it just because the smoke didnt come from below ?


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 11, 2014)

I know this is an old post now but before I had an actual smoker I used smoking packets on A weber gas grill and it had decent smoker  flavor.  I put the packets right on the burner cover under the grates so maybe you're idea about the smoke being under the food is right.  Also, I feel like certain gas grills have too much ventilation to be used as smokers.  The smoke rushes out before it could kiss the food.  I do taste the smoke much more with my vertical smoker.


----------



## savupoika (Apr 21, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> I know this is an old post now but before I had an actual smoker I used smoking packets on A weber gas grill and it had decent smoker flavor. I put the packets right on the burner cover under the grates so maybe you're idea about the smoke being under the food is right. Also, *I feel like certain gas grills have too much ventilation to be used as smokers.* The smoke rushes out before it could kiss the food. I do taste the smoke much more with my vertical smoker.


Thats very true, i noticed this with my own gas grill. Ventialtion should be stuffed atleast some of it, i think its healt hazard to stuff completely so thats a no no.


----------

